# Tired of Snowblower Scams. Tell Your Story.



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

In the last week 2 people tried to scam me either when trying to buy a blower or sell a blower.

It is sometimes discouraging to meet and talk to these dishonest people. I know the good folks outnumber the bad ones but it is the bad ones you especially remember.

I am basically speaking of the people who claim "almost new, or low hours, or barely used and stuff like that. Any halfway intelligent person would know better.

or when you are trying sell one they say they are coming over RIGHT NOW! with the cash and make an appt. and NEVER show up. or email you 5-6 times with questions, make an appt. to show and then never show. this is especially irritating.

Or say they will give you what you want, they will even show you the cash and then nit pick you to death with every little thing and then offer half.

I guess it works with some people otherwise they wouldn't attempt it.

It does not work with this ol gangster. The sad thing is , that these people make it harder for the honest people.

do you all have a scammer story? then share it here.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought a Toro CCR 2000e from the side of the road for $50. They told me it was in good, running condition


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

uberT said:


> I bought a Toro CCR 2000e from the side of the road for $50. They told me it was in good, running condition




Great machine. Good buy if it runs. Not too many things to go wrong on them. Were you able to fix it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i tell them if they dont have the money to **** off if i list the price as firm the price is firm. not really any no shows just people that offer less and cant even find anything wrong my machines are all perfect before i sell them


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

43128 said:


> i tell them if they dont have the money to **** off if i list the price as firm the price is firm. not really any no shows just people that offer less and cant even find anything wrong my machines are all perfect before i sell them


never had much luck putting "firm" in an ad. i usually put the price higher than what i will really take and put "willing to negotiate" and Must sell and get a lot more responses.

then when the people show up they usually ask if you will take "X amount" which is what I really wanted in thr first place.

win-win ....everyone is happy.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> never had much luck putting "firm" in an ad. i usually put the price higher than what i will really take and put "willing to negotiate" and Must sell and get a lot more responses.
> 
> then when the people show up they usually ask if you will take "X amount" which is what I really wanted in thr first place.
> 
> win-win ....everyone is happy.


Same, bend but not break. Give them a little room to negotiate. Might even get asking price.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Saewoody said:


> Great machine. Good buy if it runs. It too many things to go wrong on them. Were you able to fix it.



Ultimately, no. Got in way too deep ($$$) and elected to cut my loses. Parts are silly-expensive for the machines now. Had two, sold both, bought the SS Ariens.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I agree with orangputeh and drmerdp. I never put things like “firm” or “cash only” or any “negative” statement that might scare away a potential sale in an ad (i.e. serious buyers only!, FIRM FIRM FIRM!, low ballers stay away!, etc.). Those statements are for when you are talking to them on the phone or face to face at the appropriate time. In my humble opinion an ad is like a resume, you want to gain as much interest as possible if your goal is to make money and sell the item. The sale is made during the face to face/phone/email conversation, the ad is to bring them to your door and start that conversion.

If you have sold a few things on craigslist or eBay you can pretty quickly eliminate the scammers and low ballers. Yes, it might take a few minutes of your time to deal with a non-serious buyer, but you always have a chance to convert a low baller into a buyer if you have a great machine and can show him/her why.

I do everything I can do to make it easy for the buyer to purchase (increases sales). Here is a trick you can use. When creating a craigslist ad there is an option to allow the customer to call/text you. I never used to give that out as I don’t want my phone number out there for everyone to see. I recently downloaded a free app called sideline that gives your cell phone a second phone number. You can call, text and text pictures from this second number at no cost. I now enable the call/text option in craigslist and use this sideline number. Most all of my recent sales are now contacting me via texting/call vs the standard email feature on craigslist (it’s faster and easier for buyers). If for some reason someone starts abusing the number, I can delete the app, redownload it and pick a new number in my area code. Oddly, I have used it for over a year now and I have not had any issues.

Another technique I have used when talking to buyers when we can’t agree on price is to state I have their name and number and will get back to them in a few weeks if the item hasn’t sold as I just recently listed it. All a true statement and that has locked in many a sale for me.

Finally, I have had two sales in the last year where I was showing the item and I get a call from another potential buyer. The face to face buyer hears me say the item is still for sale but I have someone here looking at it and I will call them back if it doesn’t sell. In both cases the face to face buyer states “tell them it is sold” and purchases it for full price.

Finally Finally….

I am currently watching a high quality snow blower for sale and the seller states that the price is FIRM! I have tracked it for a few weeks and they have dropped the price 3 times now….

Finally Finally Finally….

When I find an item I am looking at buying, I don’t ask “Is the price firm”, I do ask “Do you have any flexibility in your pricing”. In most all cases they say yea, a little. I usually never negotiate the price over email or texting, that is for face to face after I have gone over the machine and point out its flaws. In some instances, the machine is worth what they asking for and I pay their price.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

One of the prevalent scams on Craigslist is the over payment by bank check scam. In short, the scammer will send you an email/text and offer to buy the item sight unseen. They will ask for your contact information to send their "bank check" as they are not readily available to pickup item but will arrange for pickup at a later date. When the bank check arrives it is often 2x more than your asking price. When you contact the buyer on the error, the scammer will tell you to refund 50% of the overage by your personal check and keep the rest for your troubles. The scammer will also tell you to wait a week for the bank check to clear before sending out his refund. 

The truth is the scammer knows how banks operate. Although your bank may have released the hold on the scammer's check. No money was actually received by your bank within that time. It may take several weeks for your bank to discover that the check is bad. By that time the scammer has already cashed your personal check. In the end, you will be out the false bank check's amount and any bank penalties for passing bad checks.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't like Craigslist buyers who show up for nothing more than to talk...

It's not a snowblower,but I had a guy drive 90 miles to supposedly BUY a shortwave receiver I had for sale on Craigslist.

He came right in the house,planked himself down in front of the radio and played with it for 2 solid hours.All during this time,he never shut his mouth.I knew more about that guy and his personal life in 2 hours than I know about 90% of my relatives.

Finally I got fed up and asked him if he was buying the radio,he said,"Oh no,I didn't bring any money with me.It's not really what I want anyway.I felt like going for a drive."

I reached over,shut the radio off and escorted him to the door.

So now,when I get the sense I've got a blabber on my hands I come right out and ask if they're interested in buying the item.

I also set a time limit when a person calls and sets up a time to meet.I tell them if they don't show by such and such time,and don't bother to call to say they're running late,don't come at all because the gate WILL be locked.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow brings up a common scam to be aware of. I have had a few similar experiences to Mike C. I find out the life story, all ailments, what kids they have and who is divorced and arrested in their family during the sale.

I had one guy want to buy a snow blower and he lived 90 minutes away in a different state. I said we were going to be gone in 2 hours. He said he could make it. He made paid full price for the item and asked to pray for me in my driveway (sure, I can use all the prayers I can get!). So he prayed with my neighbors looking on.

I met a girl that purchased a bed from me ask for a hug at the end of the deal as she explained she was recently divorced. Sure, why not. All right, it was just a hug, nothing more…

Those are just a few of the benefits of selling on CL.

A couple additional notes. When you get the text messages or email that state “Is your item still for sale?” Or “ Is your Craftsman 2-Stage Electric Start Nice Condition Snow Blower still for sale?” (the point here they copied your title exactly as it is on your listing. Don’t respond at all. In all cases I simply don’t respond and I never hear from them again. If it is someone that is real, they will try and get in touch with you again and likely ask in a different way.

Which also brings up the point when you are responding to CL ads either by email or texting, make sure and respond in such a way that it is clear you are legit. Example: 

Hi, is your XYZ still for sale? Does it have electric start? Is there over ½ the rubber remaining on the auger? Would you be able to show it sometime Wednesday evening ater 5pm? Thanks, let me know.


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not a snowblower but a couple times I've gotten "I don't really need it but I'll give you a $100 for it" which for the last item was 1/3 the price I was asking. I've had more than my fair share of people who make appts. and don't show up or try to get it for next to nothing for items they know are worth more than I'm asking. The last person that insulted me with a $100 offer on a chair I was selling I told I would take it out in my yard and burn it before I sold it for that price and I would have to just out of principle. His response was I didn't need to be an ahole about it, he didn't have the money blah blah blah. Maybe I was an ahole but after awhile you really get irritated with these people, if you don't have the money then don't bother wasting my time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

evh said:


> Wow brings up a common scam to be aware of. I have had a few similar experiences to Mike C. I find out the life story, all ailments, what kids they have and who is divorced and arrested in their family during the sale.
> 
> I had one guy want to buy a snow blower and he lived 90 minutes away in a different state. I said we were going to be gone in 2 hours. He said he could make it. He made paid full price for the item and asked to pray for me in my driveway (sure, I can use all the prayers I can get!). So he prayed with my neighbors looking on.
> 
> ...


You made some interesting points.

I wonder about some of the emails I receive. Is the reply "Is your item still for sale?" a scam because I never hear from them again.

why, sometimes , you receive a reply with no words , just the link to your ad?

last night I got this reply " U ra 924" have no idea what that means. does anyone?

I can't stand the replies that say " I have the cash and will be right over. give me your address and I'll be there at lunch , or 3 , or 6 and you wait and wait and they never show.

Now I request their phone number and usually never hear from them again.

yesterday, I had a guy offer me $100 less than i was asking just from looking at the pictures and I agreed.

thought it was a done deal when he showed up until he started looking at it and told me I would have to take another $300 off the price.

not exactly a scam , maybe his buying method , after you get all excited about making a sale , but i politely told him..." sorry you wasted your time." and would not budge on our original agreement which he did not honor.

I'm fairly new at this so am trying to learn all the games so I don't get taken.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Living in the eastern part of the country we have a lot of eastern European refugees. The city of Utica 45 miles from Syracuse is an old Italian city now in decline so they volunteered with the state and federal governments to take refugees. Since we live halfway between the two cities we get a lot of them trying to buy things we want to sell. Maybe 3 years ago I had an old Troybilt push mower I wanted to sell since I upgraded to a Toro Personal Pace mower. Just wanted to sell it so didn't put high price on it. Guy from Bosnia bought it for $15 when I was asking $20. No problem. 2 weeks later I see it for sale on Craigslist for $50. I recognized the phone number and the mower because he used my original pictures!
Heard from a friend of mine the same type of deal. 
Last year I got into financial trouble and had to sell a brand new snowblower, used twice in 6" of snow. Since I wash and wax my snowblowers even when new this thing looked like show room condition. Guy from Serbia this time offers me $500 when I listed it for $1200. I sent him packing! Sold it the next day for $1100 cash. 
My neighbor had a cherry 1993 John Deere LX172 with the original seat, no cracks and a perfect, shiny plastic hood, very rare for these older Deeres. Again he just wanted to get rid of it and sold it for $400, saw it on Criagslist for a $1000! 
What can you say? It's the American way, buy low, sell high. Even the foreigners know!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have sold many things on craigslist. I use a lot of pictures, describe all the positives , and ask for email reply with contact info ( i'll have to look into that Sideline app )

It runs about half and half with getting my asking price and getting maybe 10% less. I always do my homework on the price similar items are going for.

It seems like most people ar just "fishing" , seeing if you will take half, asking questions like if you work, do you need the money , stuff like that.

Most replies come the first couple days, probably half scams. then they trickle in after that. After about 3 weeks or so you get a couple asking for it to be free or next to nothing. this must work sometimes for them or else they would not try.

there is nothing wrong with buying low and selling high. Like you said it is the American way. as long as you are honest about it and don't try to scam and defraud.

There are thousands of people who make an honest living thru craigslist and ebay. The lazy ones cheat and steal.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok, last tip. Whether you are searching craigslist for a certain snow blower (or whatever) to buy or are looking up similar items to see what your snow blower is worth, you may find the following link helpful. It searches all of CL within a certain number of miles for your keywords and brings up the listings. It also searches eBay. I use it quite a bit if I am looking for a specific item or I am selling something and trying to see what others are asking for it. It's free:

SearchTempest: Search all of Craigslist nationwide & more


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I generally have good luck buying and selling on CL. Sold my prior boat and bought my current boat. Also sold a few odds and ends.

You do have to chase away the wackos, low ballers, trade artists, etc., but I find that you can control how much time you waste with them.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had a few. Best ones weren't even blower related. Had 4 rims and winter tires for a truck I sold, put them on CL including several pictures for $50 just to move them out. First guy comes by and offers $5.00 for them - sent him packing. 2d guy paid the $50 without a complaint. Had a sofa sleeper that was giving away free. Actually in pretty good shape, one cushion needed a little cleaning but otherwise good. Charities won't take a sofa sleeper so listed it on CL for free. First couple of callers said they wanted it but couldn't pick up for a day or two - never showed. Finally gave up and put it out for the trashman. Waste but didn't have room for the old and new one.


I've had good honest buyers before but you remember the bad ones most.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Just to be fair, I ran into a good buyer today. he was 75 years old . maybe that is why he was a good buyer. honest and courteous and he gave me the asking price. 

he commented that the price was fair ( which it was ) and we had a very nice talk before he gave me the moolah.

wish every buyer was like him and I told him that. it is people like this that keeps me going. i just have to remember this when i deal with the jerks.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I posted a Honda ST1300 I was selling on Craigslist. Guy calls me up and says he would like to see it and he shows up on an expensive sport bike so I know he can ride AND he's on time which is a first good step. I let him take it out for a test ride but I make him sign a 'you crash it you bought it' piece of paper first and he's a bit insulted by that. He comes back a half hour later and I ask him what he thinks and he said it was nice. "Soooooooo......are you interested?" I ask. "Oh no, I'm not in the market - I just never rode one of those and I had the day off so I just thought I'd take a ride." Talk about wasting my time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dhazelton said:


> I posted a Honda ST1300 I was selling on Craigslist. Guy calls me up and says he would like to see it and he shows up on an expensive sport bike so I know he can ride AND he's on time which is a first good step. I let him take it out for a test ride but I make him sign a 'you crash it you bought it' piece of paper first and he's a bit insulted by that. He comes back a half hour later and I ask him what he thinks and he said it was nice. "Soooooooo......are you interested?" I ask. "Oh no, I'm not in the market - I just never rode one of those and I had the day off so I just thought I'd take a ride." Talk about wasting my time.


we call them "lookie loos" I would never let someone ride my bike. I sold a Harley years ago. The guy wanted to take it for a ride. I told him everything was fine. He still wanted to take a ride. So I told him "If " was serious , he would give me the asking price as collateral up front.

this usually stops most people, but this guy pulled out a huge wad of hundreds and gave it to me. He ended up buying it but after that I decided not to do that again because what if he had gotten in an accident? he would have wanted his money back and brought over his friends.

this was back in the day when things got nasty like that. ha ha.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The other day I had a handshake deal with a guy for buying his snowblower and was supposed to pick it up this week.

Today he emailed me and said he sold it to a friend of his for $50 more but he also said he was sorry.

This must be a generational thing. The way I was brought up all you needed was a handshake and your word and god forbid you broke it.

Now, all I guess it takes is ya, shake hands, make a deal, but if you find a better offer take it and tell the naiive shmuck "sorry"

if i ever did that back in the ol days, I would get a beating ane would deserve it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a person give me an SUV (free), a few days later I was going to pick it up and found out that she had sold it to somebody else for $350.
I once close a deal on a lawn tractor for $140, by the end of the day when I was going to pick it up, they told me that they sold it to some one else.
I once bought an engine on eBay. Once I won the auction and paid for it, I got an email apologizing that they were not honoring the deal as they thought that they had a "reserve price" but did not.
Once I drove over 3 hours one way to look at a "rollback" trailer, we were meeting at 8:00am, but they did not show up and just answer the phone by 10:30am. I got to check the trailer and both axles were bent, tires were bald and mismatch, it had no jack, it had rot on some areas of the trailer. Regardless of the poor condition because I drove that far, I tried to negotiate the price based on the condition as it was advertised as "in excellent condition", but they got upset, said price was firm.........and never answer the phone on me.........


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

love these ads where the seller says. "only things wrong is this, and this, EASY FIX! and then give you a money amount like parts and labor is only 40-50 bucks and you know it is double or triple that.

these people must be assuming no one is going to do some homework before looking at it?

I'd post a link to one of these ads but I am thinking of looking at it but it is probably a waste of my time . He's asking double what I am willing to pay. He is asking winter time price .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> love these ads where the seller says. "only things wrong is this, and this, EASY FIX! and then give you a money amount like parts and labor is only 40-50 bucks and you know it is double or triple that.
> 
> these people must be assuming no one is going to do some homework before looking at it?
> 
> I'd post a link to one of these ads but I am thinking of looking at it but it is probably a waste of my time . He's asking double what I am willing to pay. He is asking winter time price .


I challenged the guy on the parts and labor thing and he replied " F off "

another class act from craigs.


----------



## justintendo (Jan 2, 2017)

haha, yes...ive never understood someone selling an item that just needs "an easy fix"...wouldnt the seller do that?


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

Ha! Funny coming across this thread, I just picked up a free snowblower. Ad had the picture looking pretty decent. Got there, and holy cow this thing was unbelievably rusted - I bet the first chunk of ice and the auger will snap.

Took it anyway - it's free and I like to tinker, but outside of carb cleaner, oil, and gas, this is not the machine you dump money into.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WalkThisWhey said:


> Ha! Funny coming across this thread, I just picked up a free snowblower. Ad had the picture looking pretty decent. Got there, and holy cow this thing was unbelievably rusted - I bet the first chunk of ice and the auger will snap.
> 
> Took it anyway - it's free and I like to tinker, but outside of carb cleaner, oil, and gas, this is not the machine you dump money into.


depending on make , you'd be surprised how much parts go for on ebay. 

free is always good.


----------



## edj_03 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, I finally finished going through this thread, and thought I'd share my buyers experience....


I get really annoyed when I'm looking for...say, a Honda tracked snow blower, the CL listing shows a nice one at a really good price, along with a crappy one. I respond and get the, "Oh, the Honda is sold, but the crappy one is still for sale..." Nice bait and switch move, but at least I didn't have to drive out for the message...


On the selling end...
I do think, there is an expectation from a buyers perspective that everything is negotiable. Seems absurd to not at least try to negotiate asking price... Still, if the price is reasonable, based on condition, I try not go gouge the seller. For smaller things, I try to use eBay. you don't have people trying to do the "lookie loo." ...sell ...drop in mail ...good day. 


If the item is too big to ship, I try to do a local sale with people I know. If it's a fair price, it usually goes without too much trouble.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

edj_03 said:


> Well, I finally finished going through this thread, and thought I'd share my buyers experience....
> 
> 
> I get really annoyed when I'm looking for...say, a Honda tracked snow blower, the CL listing shows a nice one at a really good price, along with a crappy one. I respond and get the, "Oh, the Honda is sold, but the crappy one is still for sale..." Nice bait and switch move, but at least I didn't have to drive out for the message...
> ...


do you sell snow blower parts on ebay? i may try that if it is worthwhile with some old Hondas.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> do you sell snow blower parts on ebay? i may try that if it is worthwhile with some old Hondas.


Honda snowblower parts on eBay, if priced right sell quick....... (mostly smaller parts that can be shipped).


----------

